

Eventjoy (YC W14) Makes Its Ticketing Service Free for Organizers - amiadsoto
http://thenextweb.com/insider/2014/05/02/y-combinator-backed-eventjoy-makes-ticketing-service-free-organizers/

======
andrewcross
While it's always tough when one of your main competitive advantages is price,
this is a smart move for them. Really good talking point to get people in the
door and away from Eventbrite. Best of luck!

~~~
tgoldberg
Thanks Andrew. We found a lot of organizers to be pretty price sensitive
around ticketing fees.

------
akor
It looks great, except of course for other ticketing companies, from the
outside but it's really unclear what the paid services are. For example I'm
sure EventBrite calls their events directory "promotion" so I think your paid
services need to be more explicitly spelled out. I agree if you are going to
compete with EB you are going to have to do something drastic and with
ticketmaster holding contracts with all the large venues it will be very
interesting to see if this takes off or just destroys value in the industry.

~~~
tgoldberg
In our opinion, event discovery via a directory isn't that effective. Real
discovery comes from social proof and recommendations from
friends/connections.

We're working on some things to assist with this, but we're also looking into
other channels of mobile commerce (beyond ticketing) that we can monetize.

~~~
akor
But how do you then monetize it? Is your paid promotion program something like
you get a percentage of the sales that a directly attributed to your promotion
(aka "social proof / recommendations") like for example bandsintown? I guess
what I'm still saying is it's unclear if I pay you X what is the value you are
providing me. The service is very cool just trying to understand the premium
service.

------
tgoldberg
Thanks for posting. I'm one of the Eventjoy founders. Happy to answer any
questions.

~~~
wtvanhest
I just signed up for an account and moved to the plan an event page. Your UX
is very slick, its effortless.

You are obviously a competitor to EventBrite, but could you also be a
competitor for eVite, FB events, etc?

eVite is full of garbage ads and has terrible UX, FB has obvious privacy
issues (is my event public? I have no idea)

~~~
tgoldberg
Thanks. Considering that event management covers a lot of areas, there is
definitely some overlap into other spaces. For instance, we do offer
lightweight email campaigns and will soon offer custom email invites.

